# Fridge/freezer type



## CHRISP2125 (Jun 12, 2006)

:?: Can anyone tell me if they have a Dometic fridge freezer Model No. RM7501 fitted in their 2004 Bessacar as I cannot find this model on the Dometic website and I am trying to locate the control knobs for this unit


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

the RM 7501 is not in production anymore, but here you should find the link.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

